# Hi, we need some help from the sunny FL



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, today i went to the vet with Cali and she found that Cali need a treatment for her teeth and the vet think that she must be neuter to prevent pyometra and breast cancer.

Cali is 7 years and she is very little (2 pounds) we live in South America and im very afraid of make a surgery here to her. Im sure vets here dont have the experience in anesthesia (there are only a few that have inhalatory) and here in 3erd world animals have few importance.

So i would like that people who lives in FL, preferably Miami o places near Miami say me names of vets that treat your loved ones so if i decide to make those treatments to her consider to take her there.

Im so scared and worried about my baby.
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I live all the way up in Norway...so I can*t help you with vet names in FL, but I hope someone here can <3 or maybe you could google up the area? XOXO


----------



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> I live all the way up in Norway...so I can*t help you with vet names in FL, but I hope someone here can <3 or maybe you could google up the area? XOXO


Thanks Ann for write us.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am also far away in the UK, but I wanted to wish you well in your search for a good vet.
Many owners with tiny female Chihuahuas choose to not have them spayed, you have to weigh up the risks of pyometra and mammary cancer against the risk of anesthesia. So don't feel obliged to get her spayed if you don't want to. (Unless she has already had pyometra or these types of cancers, the chances of them recurring are very high)


----------



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I am also far away in the UK, but I wanted to wish you well in your search for a good vet.
> Many owners with tiny female Chihuahuas choose to not have them spayed, you have to weigh up the risks of pyometra and mammary cancer against the risk of anesthesia. So don't feel obliged to get her spayed if you don't want to. (Unless she has already had pyometra or these types of cancers, the chances of them recurring are very high)


Thank you very much Wicked Pixie for answer to us!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, South America! Thanks so much for coming to our forums!

I'm not spaying my female Chihuahua. I worry about anesthesia for her, too. I wish so much I could help you down there! Good luck!

Espero que você e seu cão tenha um ótimo dia!


----------



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Wow, South America! Thanks so much for coming to our forums!
> 
> I'm not spaying my female Chihuahua. I worry about anesthesia for her, too. I wish so much I could help you down there! Good luck!
> 
> Espero que você e seu cão tenha um ótimo dia!


Hey Maddi¡ Thanks for answer¡¡ Nice to read portugues, Im spanish speaker but i love and understand very well portugues.

As your pic say "my babies are my life" I only have Cali as a dog and she has 3 bro/sis cats.

I always were scared about anesthesia, she wont be with any dog so wasnt a big deal her motherhood and why to go through a surgery to someone in case something happens but the vet scary me a lot.


Other thing is her teeth, they have a lot of tartar.

I guess i will be crazy soon¡¡


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a quick look online, and found this site which may be helpful to you
Vet Dallas


----------



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I had a quick look online, and found this site which may be helpful to you
> Vet Dallas


Thanks @Wicked Pixie¡


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my girl Lola spayed when we lived in Pensacola, FL at a place called Safe Harbor Animal Hospital. She weighed 3lbs at the time. The day I dropped Lola off three other people were there dropping of their very small puppies too! The vets are all very nice and they treat your pet just like a baby. They work with a local breeder of chihuahuas so you could say they are experts at spaying tiny chihuahuas. I was very nervous about getting Lola spayed and the vet reassured me. She told me they once spayed a hamster successfully!!! My girl came out of the surgery just fine. If you can't make it beyond Miami I'm sure lots of vets there are very experienced with tiny dogs as there chihuahuas are quite popular in that area. Good Luck!!


----------

